# Gun Confiscation in New Orleans



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You people want to be ticked at something, since I assume that most on this forum are sportsmen or hunters, then why aren't you mad about the order to the local police and National Guard from the Louisiana Governor and NO mayor to go door to door and confiscate all guns belonging to law abiding citizens even if they are not carrying these weapons but simply have them in their home. A Democrat governor and a Democrat mayor confiscating guns........ what a shocker. Now that only the looters, thieves and low life's are armed I guess the citizens left there should feel very safe and secure with the thought that their future safety is completely in the hands of the two people that have screwed up from day one.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

AHHHHHH

Something you and I agree on. Holy crap!

I think it is outrageous that we have National Guard troops out confiscating guns. they would better serve the community with water purification units and helping to police at nighttime.

A citizen without a gun is just a victim waiting to happen.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wonder how many innocent lives that stupid move will cost? I think the thugs have already armed themselves, so shoot them on sight. 
They better be keeping records so they can return every firearm they are confiscating (stealing). Sounds like a government form of looting to me. Fools. One more mistake on top of all the others.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Considering the power outages, and the lack of paperwork, I think it would do most folks good to just deny any firearms are on the premises. No one is in the position to request and be granted a search warrant.

I hate imagining having to lie to the government to keep my rightfully owned weapons, but I'd hate being unarmed even more.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bill O Reilly show was talking about how armed citizens where defending themselfs from crimminals, that in some areas if you did not have a gun you were murderd or raped. I hear 14 year old girls were tore away from their fathers to be raped guess they did not have a gun? The Mayor is criminaly neglagent on this matter and anybody that would willingly give up his firearm is just as big a fool!!!! FROM MY COLD DEAD HANDS


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Gohon....you and I agree about something.... :sniper:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Two nights ago my father was approached by a man asking him to purchase his knife. My father declined and the man said that he wouldn't last a night in his hotel room without it.

Fortunately my father found a different place to stay thanks to some police officers down at the local MacDonalds.

My father has volunteered to go down and has signed on for a mandatory 30 days with the Corps of Engineers. He was first stationed in Baton Rouge, but they moved him over to an area North of New Orleans.

he says you go to work and go back to your hotel. Not much moving around after dark. Says the weather is humid and hot. Said even the guys from Arkansas were complaining about the weather.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks like the NRA finally came out the winner for a change.....

Friday, September 23, 2005

(Fairfax, VA) -- The United States District Court for the Eastern District in Louisiana today sided with the National Rifle Association (NRA) and issued a restraining order to bar further gun confiscations from peaceable and law-abiding victims of Hurricane Katrina in New Orleans.

"This is a significant victory for freedom and for the victims of Hurricane Katrina. The court's ruling is instant relief for the victims who now have an effective means of defending themselves from the robbers and rapists that seek to further exploit the remnants of their shattered lives," said NRA Executive Vice President Wayne LaPierre.

Joining LaPierre in hailing the U.S. District Court decision was NRA chief lobbyist Chris W. Cox. "This is an important victory. But the battle is not over. The NRA will remedy state emergency statutes in all 50 states, if needed, to ensure that this injustice does not happen again."

The controversy erupted when The New York Times reported, the New Orleans superintendent of police directed that no civilians in New Orleans will be allowed to have guns and that "only law enforcement are allowed to have weapons." ABC News quoted New Orleans' deputy police chief, saying, "No one will be able to be armed. We are going to take all the weapons."

The NRA also pledged that it will continue its work to ensure that every single firearm arbitrarily and unlawfully seized under this directive is returned to the rightful law-abiding owner.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Guess I will have to renew my membership to the NRA they are the best!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Score one for the good guys! Nice to see my $35 was well spent.


----------

